

Ask HN: Compensation for joining 2 month old startup - robyates

Hi Hacker News readers, I'm looking at joining a 2 month old startup. They have showed me a detailed website mockup and initial functionality of the site. The plan is to have the site go live in 6 months or so after working on it on nights and weekends. I'm more interested in equity upfront and little pay in order to be in more of a cofounder role. What would you suggest I take? There are two dedicated founders, one part-time tech lead, and one part-time developer. So that's 4 people total who are working on this product already, but only 2 or maybe 3 are really committed long term. Also, one founder is in college (as am I), while everyone else is working full-time. I'd hate to make a really bad decision so early on. Any suggestions?
======
ianpurton
It really depends what you're bringing to the table.

------
rorrr
Nobody will give you any particular answers.

Start with a high % and negotiate down. I doubt you will get 25%.

If they offer you X number of shares, but don't tell you what % of the total
number of shares they represent, don't take it, it's a ripoff.

